# Withdrawal method?



## Burt

Just a quick question about the withdrawal method. Hubby and I have been using this method for around 2 years. We always follow the rules with it :haha:

My question is, has anyone used this method for a long time and then went on to get pregnant quickly? I have a real worry that because we dont use BC or anything and have never had an accident, that maybe there is a problem!! 

We are hoping to try June/July of this year, so all these thoughts are now starting to pop into my head :wacko:

thanks


----------



## mommyB

We did it for almost a year and went on to get pregnant quickly (first time really trying). I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Burt

Thanks mommyb :thumbup: that makes me feel better!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Before I got on the pill, OH and I used the withdrawal method for around 2 years and never had an accident. I don't think it means there is something wrong with us, I just think it means we used the method successfully. OH and I are hoping to TTC in July and that is something I think about occasionally too but what I just mentioned about using it successfully makes me feel better.


----------



## mommyB

^^^wss, I agree as well! We have been doing pull out method since December (no BCP) and my DH does it correctly :haha: Next cycle we are starting to TTC.


----------



## Burt

I Love Lucy said:


> Before I got on the pill, OH and I used the withdrawal method for around 2 years and never had an accident. I don't think it means there is something wrong with us, I just think it means we used the method successfully. OH and I are hoping to TTC in July and that is something I think about occasionally too but what I just mentioned about using it successfully makes me feel better.

Im glad to hear you have used the method for a while too. I think the reason i am freaking out a bit is i was talking about BC with a friend recently and when i told her the method i use, she looked at me like i had 2 heads :shrug: 
I suppose some people dont understand thats a very reliable form of contraceptive but you really need to practice it properly.
I cant wait to start TTC so i can find out if we were good at it or not :haha:


----------



## vikster

We have used this for years and never had an accident although I was on BC. I have been off the pill since november and still used this as contraception. I hope we get pregnant quickly - positive thoughts! I am also ttc in july x


----------



## Burt

Good luck vikster,i hope it happens quickly for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## asdjkl12345

My boyfriend and I have been using this for 3 years with no mistakes. Sometimes I get scared there is a problem, but then I read this article:

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/21/health/21cond.html

and i felt way better! I think it all depends on the man's self control. If he can manage to do it properly, everything will be fine.


----------



## wwchix

We have never tried this, OH would be good at it (we pretty much do what you would anyway but then he puts a condom on as I don't like the mess aha) but I'd be worried one little sperm would escape haha.

TMI but how does the guy... finish?


----------



## Sarah lo

We did for a couple of years. I came off the pill as soon as we got engaged with a view to TTC as soon as we got married as I wanted the effects of the pill to be completely gone when we started trying. We even used that method where you only DTD on days in your cycle when you're not likely to be ovulating (not sure what its called) as I was regular as clockwork lol

We got pregnant on the first try :)

Edit: I don't think I'd use that method again now, though knowing how easily I got preggers LOL!


----------



## chickenchaser

I think its only natural to worry about your fertility especially when you get closer to TTC. I know I do and I'm on the implant. Good Luck I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## asdjkl12345

wwchix said:


> We have never tried this, OH would be good at it (we pretty much do what you would anyway but then he puts a condom on as I don't like the mess aha) but I'd be worried one little sperm would escape haha.
> 
> TMI but how does the guy... finish?


To answer your TMI question with a TMI answer...

If they just pull out right before they are about to finish then it's a bad idea, because they probably end up finishing half inside and half outside.
What my boyfriend does is pull out a little bit before so that he has to finish it himself. Usually it's close enough though that it only takes a few seconds, so there is no pre-finish awkwardness. I don't even really have time to get in there and help haha.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Burt said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> Before I got on the pill, OH and I used the withdrawal method for around 2 years and never had an accident. I don't think it means there is something wrong with us, I just think it means we used the method successfully. OH and I are hoping to TTC in July and that is something I think about occasionally too but what I just mentioned about using it successfully makes me feel better.
> 
> Im glad to hear you have used the method for a while too. I think the reason i am freaking out a bit is i was talking about BC with a friend recently and when i told her the method i use, she looked at me like i had 2 heads :shrug:
> I suppose some people dont understand thats a very reliable form of contraceptive but you really need to practice it properly.
> I cant wait to start TTC so i can find out if we were good at it or not :haha:Click to expand...

A lot of women don't really consider the withdrawal method a form of contraception and basically think anyone who is using that method is having unprotected sex, iykwim? Not sure if I really explained my thoughts well enough for it to make sense. :haha:




wwchix said:

> TMI but how does the guy... finish?

I would normally use my hand and finish OH myself after he pulled out. He could also finish himself with his hand or you could finish with a blow job (though I don't prefer that since I'm not a fan of OH cumming in my mouth).


----------



## TattyHead

Me & my OH use the withdrawal method and have done for about 3 years, with no accidents.
I think it really is down to how 'controlled' the man can be iykwim :winkwink:

& to answer your question 'TMI but how does the guy... finish?'

My OH, pulls out just before & finishes on me..:blush::blush:

Works well for us.


----------



## wwchix

Thanks for the replies.. they all seem logical now I think about it!




TattyHead said:


> My OH, pulls out just before & finishes on me..:blush::blush:

This doesn't solve the problem of mess with me :haha: I have the implant so he could finish in me but I hate the feel of it, obviously when we TCC it'll be different as there'll be a reason for it to stay in! But right now, I'd like to keep it as tidy as possible :p xD

x


----------



## I Love Lucy

wwchix said:


> Thanks for the replies.. they all seem logical now I think about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattyHead said:
> 
> 
> My OH, pulls out just before & finishes on me..:blush::blush:
> 
> This doesn't solve the problem of mess with me :haha: I have the implant so he could finish in me but I hate the feel of it, obviously when we TCC it'll be different as there'll be a reason for it to stay in! But right now, I'd like to keep it as tidy as possible :p xD
> 
> xClick to expand...

He could finish in a wash cloth or something? Then you don't have any of his mess on you.


----------



## wwchix

He just pulls out before he comes, then puts a condom on so he can finish 'in' me :) With no mess :D


----------



## M3LL

Hello

I don't wish to worry you but I've found some very conflicting information surrounding this issue as it's currently of a big interest to me. 2 years ago I became pregnant using that method, unfortunately it wasn't meant to be:-( and we have just started NTNP as we want to be relaxed about getting pregnant but secretly I'm hoping it's possible that a 2nd miracle will happen.

When this subject pops up on the WTT forums alot of posts say it is a pefectly safe method of contraception, but then when you read the posts on NTNP they all say there is a possibility because of pre-ejaculation etc. Perhaps the posts that are saying as long as it's done correctly it's safe are true & we have been doing it wrong but from what other people have described happens & without giving TMI I don't think we have been doing it incorrectly.

Hope this helps


----------



## Burt

M3LL said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't wish to worry you but I've found some very conflicting information surrounding this issue as it's currently of a big interest to me. 2 years ago I became pregnant using that method, unfortunately it wasn't meant to be:-( and we have just started NTNP as we want to be relaxed about getting pregnant but secretly I'm hoping it's possible that a 2nd miracle will happen.
> 
> When this subject pops up on the WTT forums alot of posts say it is a pefectly safe method of contraception, but then when you read the posts on NTNP they all say there is a possibility because of pre-ejaculation etc. Perhaps the posts that are saying as long as it's done correctly it's safe are true & we have been doing it wrong but from what other people have described happens & without giving TMI I don't think we have been doing it incorrectly.
> 
> Hope this helps

Thanks for your reply. Im really sorry to hear about your misscarriage :hugs: . I was just wondering did you follow all the rules of withdrawal? i.e. making sure the man goes for a wee after ejaculating and washing before having sex again? I think a lot of people dont follow the first one and therefore there would be pre cum, due to not flushing out all the sperm. Im always curious to know if people follow all the rules or do they just pull and pray lol :haha: By the way im not saying you did this, im just curious!!

Good luck with NTNP :thumbup:


----------



## wwchix

Pull + pray.. LOVE IT! haha!


----------



## M3LL

Thanks.x

TBH didn't realise there were too many rules so I suppose we were "pull out & pray" but then we've never been what you would call rampant so we would have followed the rules you mentioned lol!


----------



## asdjkl12345

I've always been skeptical about the pre-cum theory. Wouldn't it contain a very small amount of sperm? And aren't men with low sperm counts considered infertile?


----------



## wwchix

asdjkl12345 said:


> I've always been skeptical about the pre-cum theory. Wouldn't it contain a very small amount of sperm? And aren't men with low sperm counts considered infertile?

It only takes one!


----------



## asdjkl12345

wwchix said:


> asdjkl12345 said:
> 
> 
> I've always been skeptical about the pre-cum theory. Wouldn't it contain a very small amount of sperm? And aren't men with low sperm counts considered infertile?
> 
> It only takes one!Click to expand...

haha i know and i tell myself this... but it seems like a long shot


----------



## I Love Lucy

M3LL said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't wish to worry you but I've found some very conflicting information surrounding this issue as it's currently of a big interest to me. 2 years ago I became pregnant using that method, unfortunately it wasn't meant to be:-( and we have just started NTNP as we want to be relaxed about getting pregnant but secretly I'm hoping it's possible that a 2nd miracle will happen.
> 
> *When this subject pops up on the WTT forums alot of posts say it is a pefectly safe method of contraception, but then when you read the posts on NTNP they all say there is a possibility because of pre-ejaculation etc. *Perhaps the posts that are saying as long as it's done correctly it's safe are true & we have been doing it wrong but from what other people have described happens & without giving TMI I don't think we have been doing it incorrectly.
> 
> Hope this helps

When looking into the withdrawal methods ages ago I found that Planned Parenthood had some great info. Here is the link to that.


----------



## Jary

I looked into this as we use this and combine it loosely with rhythm method (as in no sex on or around ovulation) apparently sperm that are in pre-ejaculate are immobile. There was a study on this and that's what they found. Apparently. Ive never seen the article myself. Like you've all been saying I think it's user reliability that affects its effectiveness. 

I think if a couple really don't want a baby then it shouldn't be used. But I trust my partner, he has good self control and even tho we arnt planning ttc until sept, we are in a position which means it wouldnt be the end of the world if we did conceive.
But again he's good. We've used this method before I had the implant and now after. I understand why some of you worry about fertility when on this method. I worry but then I think of my family (its very large and no one has ever had trouble conceiving) and then I'm certain we are doing it right :)


----------



## JustLurking

I have 2 friends whose kids were conceived this way. If you use it, be prepared for the fact the chance of an "accident" is higher than otherwise. If you could handle a baby though then it's fine.


----------



## gflady

We've just started using this method for the first time. From what I've read it seems reliable as long as the man pulls out in enough time. We'll see what the next few months hold tho!  Although, I'm hoping it's a relatively safe method of not getting pregnant.


----------



## charbaby

my friend used this for around 14 months with success but then she got caught out last august and is now 30 weeks pregnant


----------



## missobrien

we've use this method for years as i'm latex sensitive, and hormonal methods really dont suit, the alternative is very expencive. we have never had an accident. but i also know my cycles well and we tend to avoid ovulation (at the minute anyway!) i have worried befor that something could be wrong because its drilled into you as a kid that no condom/pill/coil etc means a baby, reality is its not that easy to get pregnant if you do everything right. not wishing to scare people here! but its true. i told my doctor we were using the pull out method and she said done correctly there was a slim chance.i suppose its just not something that they reccomend!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm using the withdrawal method as I'm breast feeding and feel its the best method for us ATM. Nothing is 100%


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm hoping people do go on to get pregnant quickly. I don't see any reason why they wouldn't if they haven't got any artificial hormones in their system and what not :) providing everything else is fine.

I hope this is the case when OH and I decide to try.

I think the reason you've not had an accident is that you're doing it properly :)


----------



## emk10

I'm 35 and have always used the withdrawal method, hormonal enough as it is!! 

Each time we have actively tried for a baby it has happened first time (4 times!), so don't worry x x x


----------



## mamawannabee

asdjkl12345 said:


> wwchix said:
> 
> 
> We have never tried this, OH would be good at it (we pretty much do what you would anyway but then he puts a condom on as I don't like the mess aha) but I'd be worried one little sperm would escape haha.
> 
> TMI but how does the guy... finish?
> 
> 
> To answer your TMI question with a TMI answer...
> 
> *If they just pull out right before they are about to finish then it's a bad idea, because they probably end up finishing half inside and half outside.
> What my boyfriend does is pull out a little bit before so that he has to finish it himself. Usually it's close enough though that it only takes a few seconds, so there is no pre-finish awkwardness. I don't even really have time to get in there and help haha*.Click to expand...

This, I really hate this method, but it is what OH likes. I hate the mess, but I won't go on any hormonal bc or get an IUD so it's condoms or this. And we always have condoms, but he doesn't like using them. 

As for the OP, not to scare you, but I had the same concern and then did in fact have trouble conceiving. That is NOT the norm however, as this is a very effective method, so honestly I would not worry!


----------



## Mommy_RN

LO was an accident. The pull and pray only lasted 2 years :haha:

VERY TMI...

DH likes to finish on me, my face specifically. Sperm is good for your skin. I spread it around like moisturizer then wash it off when it dries. It's an ancient chinese beauty secret :thumbup:

DH loves it!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

We used this method for 3 years with no trip ups or mistakes, we pop a condom on for the "main event", or finishing event, whatever, but for the rest it's all natural :D

When we started TTC we got pregnant on our first try, which unfortunately ended in MC, and then carried on trying and got pregnant again the very next month!

I think this method definitely works, it's just all about self control and discipline.


----------



## lucy_smith

we have used the method for about 2 years, started taking the PIll but hormones dont agree with me :/ so back to the withdrawral method for us !


----------



## 9jawife

I don't think there should be a problem. I used the W/D method for six years with first BF and then hubby, and I didn't get pregnant until this past February (I miscarried, sadly.) :-( So for people not wanting to get pregnant: you CAN get pregnant from W/D (though not likely.)


----------



## teacup

We have used this method for 3 years and haven't had any pregnancies yet! Also there have been a few times we broke the rules (but not around ovulation). We are being more strict now because I want to fit into my wedding dress, so he pulls out all the time. :haha: 

I also worry about my fertility. But I know my sister used this method for years and she got pregnant straight away when they started TTC. So I'm sure it's reliable. Though I did hear of a friend who used this method but got pregnant. I think it has a lot to do with whether your man pre-cums a lot or can tell when he is about to cum. My OH pulls out about 10 seconds before cumming, and doesn't really get pre-cum.


----------



## Burt

Thanks for all the replies ladies, its great to get different opinions on this method :thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Just to add my little two-penneth.. 

Like most of the other ladies, I used w/d with my OH for 3 years, then got my bfp on my first month of ttc :) 

Now we're back to w/d as contraception, my LO is 19 months and still no accidents. Must say though, he is almost obsessive about it, and there's no way that he'd EVER mess up. 

Which, when i'm broody, really pisses me off :haha:


----------

